# New pictures of Gunther



## spoofan (Dec 11, 2008)

Having fun as usual.


----------



## spoofan (Dec 11, 2008)

In the second picture he is ready for his meal(RAW) wearing his 'snood' to keep his ears clen.


----------



## spoofan (Dec 11, 2008)

And some more,playing with our granddaughter Makenna.


----------



## AgilityIG (Feb 8, 2009)

Gorgeous!!! Love the snood!!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Your photography is amazing!! 

I love the picture of him on the rocks and the one with the granddaughter.

I am waiting for a snood for Billy. His ears are finally long enough to be getting in his meal now! YAY!
_


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

I just can't get over that face... Gunther has such a beautiful head, and you show it off beautifully in your photography.  I love the pic of him in the snood and the very last one, where he is all wet. He is such a handsome boy!!


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Beautiful pictures!! Pretty boy and pretty beach!


----------



## jester's mom (Nov 25, 2008)

Great pics! Lovely, as always.


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

They really do show Gunthers muscular frame and his sense of play. Love the pic in the water. Just like a little kid enjoying his summer break. WEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! LOL.


----------



## T o d d (Sep 25, 2007)

Awesome pictures I like how he appears to be so interested in something in some of them!


----------



## amerique2 (Jun 21, 2009)

I've missed seeing Gunther's pics lately. Think my favorite is the third one of your first post, on the rocks with blue sky in the background. Want to see more!


----------



## Harley_chik (Nov 7, 2008)

Great pic! I particularly like the one in the snood, he look ready for his Sunday drive. In a convertible of course!


----------



## poodlelover (Oct 19, 2008)

Great photos, I love the one of him running in the water.


----------



## Mister (Sep 10, 2008)

I should definately invest in a Snood.....i didnt even know they made those. Mister is constantly getting his white ears dirty.


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

stunning! the picture on the rocks with the blue sky and puffy white clouds behind him... WOW... that's a fantastic shot! He's just gorgeous!


----------



## Pamela (Sep 9, 2008)

oh I loooovve you pictures of Gunther - he is so beautiful and you are such a great photographer! Your grandbaby is adorable too!


----------



## Bella's Momma (Jul 26, 2009)

Wow, what a handsome boy! I love the one of him climbing the rocks, it looks like a poster. 

Tell me about this 'snoof,' is that something a poodle requires when their ears get longer? We have a 'long-eared' bowl and it seems to do the trick, but obviously at 4 months she doesn't have that great lot of ear fluff.


----------



## spoofan (Dec 11, 2008)

Thanks for all your kind comments.
Snood is something Gunther wears every time he eats.
It keeps his ears clean.
The hair on the ears takes the longest to grow,so you don't quite need it when they are puppies.
You can buy them online or very easy to make...it is like a long neck warmer made out of flexible fabric.
Here is a side view:


----------



## PonkiPoodles (Feb 25, 2009)

Harley_chik said:


> Great pic! I particularly like the one in the snood, he look ready for his Sunday drive. In a convertible of course!


LOL!!! I agree... he needs some shades!


----------



## thestars (May 2, 2009)

The snood looks very effective!! I may need to design some little ones to cover Bindi's leg poms as well when we get her into Continental clip. Especially the front legs since she loves to chew bones and it gets frightful gooey in the long hair!


----------



## mercymoon (Aug 29, 2008)

WOW-E Love the photo of Gunther on the rocks the most, it is 
absolutely STUNNING to say the least! <3


----------



## SECRETO (Aug 20, 2008)

Beautiful like always!


----------



## gwtwmum2 (Sep 14, 2008)

I was just thinking I needed a Gunther fix!  Great timing.


----------



## Sivaro (Sep 19, 2008)

Gunther is looking great. Always had a soft spot for this dog. He looks so nice.


----------



## yazz (Aug 3, 2009)

There's really something old world and romantic about him......very regal looking! I love the inclination of the head, looking off into the distance...


----------



## aki (Jul 19, 2009)

What a BEAUTIFUL standard! He is absolutely gorgeous and stunning, not to mention you take some great pictures of him! I'm quite smitten with his looks if I don't say so myself...

The snood reminds me of Thelma and Louise! Adorable.


----------



## Poodle Lover (Mar 24, 2008)

Your pictures of Gunther are beautiful, as usual. I am soooooo very partial to blond males.


----------



## coastmom (Jun 23, 2009)

Very beautiful!

And I love the picture with the snood. All he needs is some big JackieO sunglasses and a ride in a convertible!


----------



## spoofan (Dec 11, 2008)

Some more.


----------



## spoofan (Dec 11, 2008)

And more...


----------



## mandi (May 13, 2009)

Wow! Shouldn't have shown me these-I have always wanted a white standard....yours is just like a magazine cover....you have prob. said before-just wondering if you groom him yourself? I like that cut...


----------



## bigpoodleperson (Jul 14, 2009)

Stunning! Those are really great pictures!


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_The black and white piece is amazing! It is such a treat to come here and see pictures of Gunther.
_


----------



## maddiek (Nov 3, 2008)

Spoofan, I took pictures of Gunther to my groomer. Said I wanted Rufus cut just like him. Gunther is so beautiful and regal.


----------



## spoofan (Dec 11, 2008)

Thanks.
I like that clip as well.
Now that he has a big boy coat it is not too hard to maintain.
He matts a lot less and we only do in depth brushing every three days or so.


----------



## maddiek (Nov 3, 2008)

Is there a name for that cut?


----------



## spoofan (Dec 11, 2008)

maddiek said:


> Is there a name for that cut?


We call it the modified lamb clip.
The body is really short,the legs left much longer and blended in at the shoulders and hips.
Topknot blended in with ears.
Clean feet,face and 'business end'.


----------



## *heather* (Jul 30, 2009)

He's gorgeous! I'm printing these pics out to save for my groomer as well! Fantastic looking dog!! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

Your pictures are always stunning !


----------



## BFF (Jun 10, 2009)

Your pictures of Gunther do look like they belong on a magazine cover or in a gallery.


----------



## coastmom (Jun 23, 2009)

Wow! He is just beautiful! And I love the pictures on the beach.


----------



## littlemj (Apr 21, 2009)

What type of camera are you using? Your photos are beautiful!


----------

